# PABLO'S nationwide tour coming to the O.C.



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

With the RTDA and the Pablo Oakie herf this has been a busy month but it's not over yet. We are going to go out with a bang and have a two day event beginning at Casa De Buddha and making it's way to TJ.

This event is an open invitation to smoke with Pablo;

07/28/06 7:30pm
Casa De Buddha (If you Can't find it e-mail me) [email protected]

It is in Garden Grove CA

07/29/06 Sometime in the late morning
LCDH

Avenida Revolucion #1115. TJ


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

:mn


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

buddha daddy said:


> With the RTDA and the Pablo Oakie herf this has been a busy month but it's not over yet. We are going to go out with a bang and have a two day event beginning at Casa De Buddha and making it's way to TJ.
> 
> This event is an open invitation to smoke with Pablo;
> 
> ...


:c Damn it too late the wheels are in mothion on the "otehr " deal ...Hope your doing well Doug tell Lobo I said hi


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Ahhh Lobo


----------

